# First Experiment with Professional Filming/Editing



## tmfrank (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey everyone!

This might belong in a different section, so my apologies to the mods if that's the case! My friend and I got together to record the solo to the song "Baditude" by Polyphia (which is played by the guitarists from CHON). 

I used my Canon T4i and a 17-35mm lens to record it, and then edited it in Final Cut Pro. This is my first experience editing video together by filming multiple angles and then stitching these parts together. Hope you all enjoy, any advice is appreciated!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxOc9yzEAqE


----------



## Constante (Nov 9, 2014)

I think it looks great! My only suggestion is to play around with the color correction settings as it can give your video that extra "pop." Here's a quick example I did with a frame from your video:

Before:






After:


----------

